
Why you should be time blocking and not just writing to-do lists - mjirv
https://blog.zenkit.com/why-you-should-be-time-blocking-and-not-just-writing-to-do-lists-b0c84052f6af
======
Pinbenterjamin
Hey! Something on HN I can finally comment on.

I've been time blocking for two years. It's the only strategy that works in my
open office.

I've invested in a nice pair of headphones (Bose QC35s), in order to help
convey the message to my coworkers that I am unavailable, as well as set an
outlook appointment on a weekly basis for what hours I'll be blocking out.

You probably won't be good at it, at first. In the beginning for me, I still
checked email, I still glanced at my phone...it was really only to stop
interacting with my coworkers to focus on tasks.

However, over time, I got better at finding music that kept me focused.
Placing my phone on DnD, and placing it in my bag, and closing outlook.

Colleagues began to understand what my 'time blocks' meant. As I did it more
often it became effective.

Now people check my calendar for my daily time block to see when to come
bother me, and I am able to be hyper focused on tasks for 2 hours a day.

My advice to anyone wanting to attempt this, is to be diligent and persistent.
Have a list of polite ways to tell people that you are unavailable for this
time, and learn how to deflect questions to others who may have the answer. I
would definitely recommend good, noise cancelling headphones. Avoid listening
to music you like, and know the lyrics to. Find a random station that plays
lyricless, low-tempo music. Your brain will eventually begin to associate that
music with focus.

------
Jeff_Brown
Contradictory to its title, the article points out that in an appropriately
engineered environment -- which in social or monetary terms might be
prohibitively expensive, but might not -- time-blocking is unnecessary, and a
to-do list is sufficient.

------
nosuchthing
Any recommendations for a good paper day planner / notebook?

    
    
      Hobonichi Techos  - too maximalist imho
      Writepads - Pocket Ledger excellent for short term plans/notes
      Eberhardt Press - A5/A6 1cm grid spiral bound, usually out of stock/low volume
      Daiso / Muji - sprial grids here are great, and very inexpensive 
    

Personally, I've found grids and dot grids with a spiral bound and/or
removable perforated pages tend to reduce clutter and provide the most utility
for creating a custom day planner.

I'm also experimenting with scheduling apps, and open to any recommendations.

